# Delecroix, LA



## Capt. Blake Nelson (Feb 23, 2009)

We had a cold but fun weekend in the marsh over the weekend. Caught some good reds, most were over 27". caught everything on popping cork/gulp and spinnerbait. The cleanest water we found was further south in the saltwater, only found a few reds up in the muddy freshwater.





































https://plus.google.com/105027856515065574099/about?gl=us&hl=en


----------

